# From famine to feast



## jar546 (Dec 3, 2009)

Having a great year so far despite the economy.  Starting to feel the slowdown for the holiday season.  In one of my municipalities I just issued the first permit in 2 weeks.  In another, I just issued the first one in about a week.  Both muni's only have 1 permit each for December.

No drawings on my desk for the past 2 weeks, just waiting on the return of 2 that are out after initial review.

At the end of today I now have 7 new sets of commercial drawings for 7 separate projects.  Why can't this stuff trickle in?  Absolutely not complaining.  At least I have a shot at making it through this winter.  Yeah for me.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: From famine to feast



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> Absolutely not complaining.  At least I have a shot at making it through this winter.  Yeah for me.


Cool. someones got to pay for this site. :lol:

JK, thanks Jeff and good luck to all. FWIW, swamped here in Florida. :roll:


----------



## jar546 (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: From famine to feast

Chris, glad to hear you are swamped in FL.  Economy is improving I suppose....


----------



## JBI (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: From famine to feast

Jeff - I think Chris lives on Alligator Alley... THAT'S why he's 'swamped'!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: From famine to feast

Things are picking up here a little bit as well. I have to confirm this, but i was told today that Nov. permits issued were twice as many as last Nov. That is welcome news if it proves true. Of course some of these permits come from a ramped up effort to find work without permit jobs!


----------



## peach (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: From famine to feast

sounds like the codes change in January.. (or the applicants think they do)..

typical


----------



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: From famine to feast

The 09 I Codes will actually take place Jan 1, 2010 which was a surprise to me considering how pathetic our state legislators are (no I wont even cap their title)


----------



## RJJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: From famine to feast

Things have slowed once again it hunting season and holiday time. I believe it will start up again soon.

So you say the 09 is in for sure?


----------



## Mac (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: From famine to feast

Things have picked up here in just the last couple weeks. After a slow summer its good to have some serious projects to work on again.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: From famine to feast

Lots of strip malls going up here but no one moving in. Houses are dead.


----------

